# NS Trash Train consigned to the dumpster of history



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

NS Trash Train consigned to the dumpster of history - Trains


ROANOKE, Va. — For more than a quarter century, at approximately 5:30 p.m., a Norfolk Southern crew would report in Roanoke and start train V60, commonly known as the “Star City Stinker” or “Trash Train.” No more. The Monday-through-Friday operation would start just east of Roanoke’s famed East...




www.trains.com


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Doesn't make sense to me why they would change from trains to trucks. That's a whole lot less efficient.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

And take up the tracks to make a road.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

You would think that would be a big waste of money doing that. Train one load. Truck who knows 4-5-6 loads a day??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess you’d have to weigh the cost of making up a train, paying the train crews, using very expensive pieces of motive power and rolling stock that could be better used for things other than hauling trash, versus a relatively inexpensive vehicle, that is not limited to permanently laid trackage, operated by one person....if the aim was to save money, sounds like a no-brainer to me....


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

That is true but..... Do not forget the ripping up and disposal of the track and ties and building a new road on top of where the rail was ( that could run in to millions). Maintenance on the road trucks and trailer and all the new signs and things at the crossings. (And no they would not have right of way any more). That said I would leave it alone. But it is not my money so...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But if they rip up all the track, why would there need to be crossings......?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

By the looks they want to put the road in the same path the rails go. All the way.
I should say most of the way just not on the main line.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> using very expensive pieces of motive power and rolling stock that could be better used for things


I recall some recent articles about all of the motive power NS (and others) had sitting idle. While some touted it as "increased efficiencies", others blamed it on COVID and "lack of commerce". Regardless...

Rolling stock? 27 cars. I'll wager that wasn't breaking the bank. And neither was keeping an SD-40 running.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, greater minds than ours made the decision, so it‘s a moot point now.....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, greater minds than ours made the decision


I'm not so sure.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok then, people with more into it than us made the decision.....


----------

